# Glenview, IL - 16' HD Arctic Sectional Snow Plow



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

16' HD Arctic Sectional Snow Pusher. Doubled up cutting edges with 1 season, rubber blocks & springs 100%, (does not include quick-attach/slip hitch pictured) but does come with bucket slip hitch not pictured. $5800.00


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

this still avail.


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

If so what’s a number I can reach you at.


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

No longer for sale.


----------

